# Desktop Background



## Rhisiart (Mar 6, 2010)

I am guilty of Groundhogging this topic as I am pretty sure I have brought it up before.

It's cool to have different desktop images (rotating or not). However I still find I am most productive (tinkering with graphic design) when the background is one of Apple's defaults, i.e. Aqua Blue.

I know that far more skilful and qualified graphic designers than me often have a preference for grey/gray backgrounds, but Aqua Blue seems very practical for me.

OK allowing for global warming, international terrorism, economic meltdown and a global AIDS/TB crisis, does anyone else give a fig about this?

P.S. Please take this the right way, but I think Bob Wood would be turning in his grave right now due to the lack of comaderie on this forum these days (e.g. both meaningful and meaningless banter between loyal users).


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm with you and RIP Bob Wood, whom I'm sure is having a good laugh along with you - things ARE a bit serious around here these days.

While I may roam through exciting desktops, I always end up back at my wood paneling. I just love the sight and smell of wood. Well, one out of two ain't bad! 

In short, I agree with you that simpler is better, and Viva Bob Wood!


----------



## reed (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so simple and basic (as in life?) I wonder why I always stick with basic blue. So I can see the icons clearly? Must be that. However a "nice" desktop image from time to time does put some "whiskey" in my weak tea. But not for too long. Otherwise I can't see clearly. 
 I could go on for hours but don't want to rock Bob Wood too much. Then again, that would be his cup of tea!!! Cheers Bob.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to opt for fairly simple patterns and abstract backgrounds, but in more recent times I've been more inclined to use photos or artwork that I quite like.  I do try it out first to check that the desktop won't cause confusion; if I can't read file names easily and icons start to blend in with the background too much, then it's not a choice I stick with!  At any rate, I like to rotate my choice of backgrounds from time to time.

As for the feel of the forums these days, yes, I've definitely noticed it too. Quite a few old faces seemed to have disappeared, there's a lot more spam and people signing up simply for (one-off?) technical advice, and there's rather less of a community feel to the place.  We'll see how things pan out over time.


----------



## reed (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes bbloke and Risiart, the forum has changed since I joined but, there are still some good Mohicans like you guys. I can name others too. "Fidele au poste" as the French say. And thank goodness.
  I always like to check in from time to time to see what's cooking. I have learned a lot (not only for my personal Mac problems) but some very good Posts on Bob's Place as well. Amusing, informative and just plain nice. Thanks gang and thanks all Mac users.... wherever you are. Some of us will always be here. Cheers.


----------

